# chute control cable



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i was trying help someone fix there snowblower and almost got it all fixed except the chute control cable is sticking. i know it is fairly new and shouldn't even need to be replaced at all but it seems stuck. i got the model number from the machine and can't find anything about it when search for it. i am going to hit the parts store tomorrow to see if they might be able to find it but if someone here can help me find the part numbers that i need that would be great. then i won't feel like a complete idiot. it is a craftsman model number 944.524440. thanks in advance CW


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've had some water sneak into the plastic shield over the cable and freeze solid. Also as my machine has aged, the shield has some cracks that allow moisture in.

I now use some silicone spray lubricant at the ends as a prophylactic measure, and I keep a hair dryer handy to heat up the low points if the silicone failed to do the job.

Look at the low spots (drip loops) for possible ice.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it has been sitting in a garage for the last year and yesterday was the first time it has ran this year. if there was moisture in the cable it had been sitting there all summer.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

That *"944"* in the Model Number indicates it was made (OEM'd) for Sears by Husqvarna.

When I go to goggle Husqvarna 944-524440, I'm directed to the following Manual as a PDF:

Craftsman Snow Blower 944.528398 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com

Look through this Manual and see if the other numbers match up with what you have before you . . . . Engine Numbers, CC, et cetera. Is this the machine you're dealing with ?

That should at least arm you with facts regardless of whether you call Sears or Husqvarna. That your unit was manufactured specifically for the Canadian Market makes hunting down the information on it even more exciting. When you get the details, hang on to them !


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

a lot of the stuff in that manual look right except the shoot control cable looks different. it being made by husqvarna kind of explains why the part that looks right for the job is made by husqvarna. this is what the cable looks like but was hoping to be 100% sure before ordering one
Genuine Husqvarna 586961501 Chute Control Cable Fits ST224 ST227P ST230P OEM | eBay


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

II guess that if I had the time and patience, I'd take the item apart and see where the hang-up is actually located; *nothing is broken . . . . yet !*

If the machine is as new as you indicated, then the problem is just going to re-occur in your climate . . . . even with a new cable.

They used to sell a product known as speedometer grease (or something similar); I'd clear it, clean it, and liberally lubricate it with an appropriate substance.

You'll know this machine intimately BEFORE speaking to anyone on the other side of the counter.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

well if i replace it i plan on pumping the 1 boot at the shoot full of grease so that water should never get in it ever.

also i called a couple places and no one seems to have been able to find the correct cable using the model number. i am still waiting to hear back from the local husqvarna dealer but they haven't called me back. they did say the cable i was looking at was about $25 so i am thinking about maybe just ordering it. it does look right.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Whether you buy a new cable, or resusitate the old one . . . . one thing is for certain: *you still have to remove the old one*. I'd opt for removing the old one first and examining it to determine what the hang-up is. If it's just a little corrosion at a low spot in the routing, you can simply clean that up and lubricate the inside so that you don't suffer a re-occurrence.

If it's damaged beyond repair, you can take the old cable with you to insure you're ordering the correct replacement.

It's just a matter of sequencing your activities.

I just had an emergency/parking brake cable ($78.00) replaced on my Volvo. After removing the old cable, I realized that it could have easily been cleaned and put back into service; but I had paid (another ($104.00) someone else to fiddle with it (especially the ends and the routing into the cabin), so I kept the old cable for next time. The guy doing the works had never replaced one before . . . . so I may have done just as well myself.

Your Chute Cable reminds me of that recent event. I recommend you pull the Cable off before running around looking for a new one and before shelling out any money. Take a photo before removing it . . . . sure makes it easier to put it back together the same way.


----------

